# Drywall dust, flat paint, and ceilings....lots-o-questions!



## HeatherJ (May 18, 2010)

Hello all, 
I just found your website today after searching for some questions I had. I'm hoping you can shed some light on my situation.

I will begin painting my newly built house in the next few days. I live in Minnesota, and have built a contemporary/modern home. Smooth ceilings and walls will be white, and the floors will be concrete (radiate heat, don't worry!). The home is about 2400 sq. feet.

I work as a painter about 3/4 time (also coach at a college). I work on my own and have done so for 8 years. I am very good at my job, but do the basic stuff. Repaints of several rooms up to most of the house. Now, when I get a job like this, most times the homeowner is already moved in, dust and such is already taken care of and I usually don't have to prime. Well, now it's my house and I've got to do all of the above. I don't doubt my abilities, but I'm now nervous because it's my house and I want it to look as good as I do for my clients.

Here's what I'm thinking and planning and then I'll move into questions I have for you big time pros.

I like Benjamin Moore. I'm not a Sherwin Williams fan, so plan on using BM. I also would like to use the Natura No VOC line of BM. I've used it a few times and found it to be very comparable to the Regal line and am excited about the green features since my home is geared towards that. Our drywallers will be finishing the walls to a level 5 finish (in most areas). For me, I've never used a sprayer, and don't think it's a good idea to try and learn now, so I plan on rolling primer and paint. 

Here's the questions:

**Drywall dust--seems to be quite a bit, from the forums, sounds like everyone has an opinion from a damp sponge, to a shop vac, to a dust mop. Anything I SHOULDN'T do?

**Flat vs. Eggshell--I've read here too that most of you guys do Flat for the big homes especially with color. I've been an Eggshell girl for most of my jobs, but I've read a lot about what you've said on the smooth ceilings and am wondering if flat may be the way to go. I mean, I'm a painter, I can touch up anytime I want right? I just kinda figured it'd be easiest to just use the same paint for the walls and the ceiling since it will all be white.

**Doors/Doorways--What's your call on the door frames and doors? My builder says he's had the best luck with oil based painted or rolled by hand.I agree with the oil base, but wondered if spraying would be a better, more even coated option. The builder will set the doors up in the garage for me so I can roll them out, but just curious what you all thought about the best way to handle it. As I said before, I've never sprayed, but just wonder your opinions. If I end up painting a doorway or door, I always paint the doorway first, then the wall colors. What do you guys usually do?

I'm going to try and attach a few photos of the lower level where I will start painting. 

Family room:
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad288/HeatherJinMN/DSC_0067.jpg


Workout room:
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad288/HeatherJinMN/DSC_0062.jpg

Here's a website of our home:
www.1070burgess.com

Any and all suggestions are appreciated!
Glad I found this site
HeatherJ


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I will send you a quote, get back to me asap as it is the busy season...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You're doing all the painting by yourself?????
Must be 1 patient builder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

The drywall finishing looks thorough and you should have no problems with a vacuuming of the walls with a little dry brushing of the joints near the corners. 

Doing everything in the same sheen would be the easiest and fastest and with that level of finish you'll be fine with a higher sheen. Flat ceilings with eggshell walls might be best, but would require a cut-in. All flat would be fine too. 

I would spray the trim and doors, personally, especially if you have to prime. The savings in time is significant and it can give a better job if done well. If you want to get your feet wet with a sprayer shoot some drywall primer with it, and backroll. Then you can caulk and shoot your trim with a little more confidence. But I'm guessing by the design of your house that the trim is minimal and if there are few doors it may be easiest to just roll/brush that as well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Really this job should not be much different than other jobs you have done in the past, it is just on a larger scale. Which might be a valid reason to let someone else paint your home. 

Some of these questions show a lack of experience. Use what ever trim paint you like to paint your customers homes with. Most builders only know what the painters have told them when it comes to products. 

If you are unable to complete the project in the time frame alloted you might want to let the builder use his regular guys because there will be a lot of other trades comming in and out of this job and they will not let themselves get held up by a painter. NC requires a system and it also requires a certain amount of flexability but not to the point of being taken advantage of.

What is your estimated completion time? Are you going to work this job full time?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I concur with Workaholic,

Proceed in the same fashion as you would on a customer's home. If you have been making them happy these number of years, then you really should have the basic knowledge and confidence to accomplish the same on your own home.

Now I gotta let you in on a little secret. The professional tradesmen and women on this forum are a little protective and get a little testy when it comes to helping Do-it-yourselfers who infiltrate our little clubhouse. And quite frankly, I suspect some may feel you are a D-I-Y'er trying to pull the wool over our eyes. I am not saying you ARE a D-I-Yer, but your questions may cause some to think that. Don't take it personal, it's just an easy conclusion to draw. 

May I suggest that you visit our sister forum, www.DIYChatroom.com, to have these very basic questions answered. And please do come back when you have a more professional level of input to offer.

thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I read the blog (nicely done!), she is a painter and seems to be very involved in the construction of her new home.
Heather, new construction is a lot different from doing repaints. The amount of prep work involved is much more difficult/different than a repaint. The caulking alone could take you days.
Have you considered hiring a Painting Contractor to come in and do the prep, prime and initial coat? 
We prefer to spray trim with SW Sologloss.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK Chris, I believe you. Sorry.

But just saying................


----------



## HeatherJ (May 18, 2010)

Well, not quite the friendly response I was hoping for. I realize I am not at the PRO level some of you are, but I'm quick, fast and a damn good painter. I'm guaranteeing you that my hand is as steady as a surgeon which allows me to cut with the best of them. 

Please remember...just because some of you paint million dollar homes that are 6000sq. feet, that you're just a different sized business. I told you in the beginning, I'm a small time painter. I've painted on my own in Minneapolis for 8 years and before that I painted on the side for 15 years in Iowa, so I'm experienced, trust me. The questions I asked, I asked them because there are some areas I don't do that often, such as, painting while construction is finishing up and I don't have a need for spraying since my business is mostly repaints. And as far as the flat vs. eggshell debate, I mostly use eggshell because again, I paint for families who want somewhat of a wipeable surface. I asked about woodwork trim because when I've done it, I paint it first and then come back over with the wall color, not as I will be doing so in my newly built house. 

One last thing, the builder won't be waiting for me. They are a small time builder and basically, I'm waiting for them and the drywaller. I blocked off time during my busy season for them and have had to wait extra time now, but I'm being patient and respectful and they appreciate that. My 1000 sq. foot lower level I'll have primed on Thursday and painted first coat on Friday and then I'm waiting for them for the upper level. My home is contemporary so I don't have to worry about trim work at the floor because we've got concrete, but I'm also quick, neat and professional and I stay pretty busy for a one woman painting business.

For the few of you who had a suggestions, thank you very much. I come to a lot of different forums for advice and research, especially during this home build, which is the reason I wrote my blog so I could help out people who have questions like I did, because I had such wonderful help during my process. 

Heather in MN
[email protected]


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Where in MN are you from? I'm from MN, near Moorhead.

You know the suggestion of having a pro come in and doing the prep (priming, caulk, first finish coat, etc) might not be a bad idea. This would cut your workload a great deal, probably to a manageable level. If you had an infinite amount of time, I'd say sure, just do it all yourself and take your time but if you have other trades that need to finish like sean said, that could be big problems for you. 

Another thing is the doors and frames. If you don't have much experience finishing these, they may not turn out as good as you want them to. And, you may want to consider that in the future you may sell your home. Do you want to practice on your home and risk creating lesser value for when it comes time for that?

I'd say definitely go for a flat on the ceilings, it will diffuse the light better and minimize glare and any mistakes. The walls, however, I'd suggest going for eggshell, and for the kitchen and bathrooms perhaps even a satin. I know that Benny Moore says they make a scrubable matte or flat finish but I'm not a true believer. Although you could always repaint down the road. 

I'd take the time to wet sponge the drywall, whether you end up doing the priming or not. 

Good luck.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Heather, welcome to the forum. I garuntee you if you had posted an intro and had a chance to get know us, you'd see we are not all big time painters, there are many types and sizes of outfits here. 
We just get a little testy at times with first time posters that want all the answers, so please don't take it personally.

If your schedule is that flexible, it can be doable. But you said you don't spray? That is a whole lot of rolling! Good luck, and please post again!


----------



## HeatherJ (May 18, 2010)

Hi TJ,
I'm in St. Paul. I tend to paint out in all the surrounding suburbs. Works pretty well because I can travel opposite of traffic.

As far as having a pro come in and do prep, no need really. I mean, I paint everyday in my normal life so this isn't a hassle for me. As far as caulking, we aren't having any trim, all we'll have is the trim around the doorways and that isn't getting installed until after prime and 1st coat.

This will be our forever house, so we don't plan on selling. I'm definitely a proponent of flat on the ceiling, I was just wondering the forum's thoughts on eggshell everywhere (not including trim) since I'm going with basic white. No kids in the house, just the two of us so no need for satin in kitchens and baths. Not a big fan of it anyway, but totally understand when there is more of a family involved.

Thanks for your suggestions TJ--very appreciated!
HJ


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a fan of some of the scrubbable flat finishes.

They look great on walls, touch up better than eggshells, I love how the light diffuses on them, and helps hide any imperfections that may be there.

I've changed a few walls from flat to eggshell and then SURPRISE suddenly the h/o can see a huge drywall seam that you can't flare out :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool. Hey good luck with the project! Keep us posted on the progress and if you got any questions where you need some feedback.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I am a fan of some of the scrubbable flat finishes.
> 
> They look great on walls, touch up better than eggshells, I love how the light diffuses on them, and helps hide any imperfections that may be there.
> 
> I've changed a few walls from flat to eggshell and then SURPRISE suddenly the h/o can see a huge drywall seam that you can't flare out :thumbsup:


Yeah, it does look sorta cool.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would vote for flat everywhere except bath and kitchen, where eggshell would come in, flat for all ceilings.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

I would broom down drywall and dust corners and outlets. Flat on ceilings is the way to go, For the walls it's all preferance. Go with what you want. As far as your doors, they can be cut and rolled, using a 3/8 nap, and they will look sprayed if done correctly. Be sure to not use a new cover for this unless you wash and spin it numeruos times. An acrylic enamel satin finish would work great on doors and trim, it won't yellow, and is a very durable finish. Oil doesn't have all the goodies in it anymore that made it a good product. With the technology in paint today, acrylics are outlasting oil in durability as well as fade resistance. Good Luck


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

HeatherJ, for the record, I didn't mean to suggest that you can't cut in, just that there is an obvious savings in time if you choose the same sheen for ceilings and walls. 

Also, rereading this, if you are a competent painter and not afraid of work (it seems you're both) then you will have no problem tackling this job on your own. With determination and patience I am sure you will, literally, be able to live with the results.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Flat ceilings,eg-shel walls,semi-gloss trim


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If I was in your position, ( and also am a user of BM) I would do all walls with Regal or Aura Matte, Ceilings with the new Waterborne ceiling paint, and Aura Satin on trim.
I am pretty luckwarm with Natura. Aura is just about as low VOC with a better end product, and not that much more in cost. 
Ben would be a good utility grade paint that also uses the gennex tints, so is pretty low VOC. Ben doesn't have a matte, flat or egg. But it's egg is much lower sheen than Aura's. 
Maybe egg in baths and Kitchens. 
Any deeper colors or high use areas, the price of Aura makes sense. And I love the feel of the paint. ( When dry!) 

I also am a small one guy repainter in Mn.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I think we scared her away?:001_unsure:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Heather, if you're still around, the suggestion about spraying the doors and whatever trim you do have is a good one. You can practice with the primer. By the time you get to the finish coat, you 'll have the hang of it. If you don't want to make a huge investment on an hvlp system, no problem. Find the nearest Harbor Freight store and pick up a cup gun that you can use off an air compressor for $20. As long as you have the pressure adjusted properly it'll work just fine for your needs. 

Working outside your normal range is a good thing. It may open you up to more (and possibly more lucrative) jobs. 

Now, my question to you: Why aren't the drywallers/plasterers cleaning up after themselves? Shouldn't they be the ones doing the dust removal? 



aaron61 said:


> Flat ceilings,eg-shel walls,semi-gloss trim


:thumbup:

Good luck. Post some pics of the finished project.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Heather, I've been reading your threat and I've checked your blog as well, you are building a very nice house :thumbsup:, I don't really have a lot more to add cause it seems like you've been painting for longer than I do but really good luck with you home and don't take our opinions too personal, anyway, repaint or new construction painting is still the same concept "painting" you should know that and also should already know what type of sheen you like best from all the places you have done before even if you do this part time, btw get your drywallers to clean their own mess, they should! :yes:



aaron61 said:


> Flat ceilings,eg-shel walls,semi-gloss trim


 :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> I think we scared her away?:001_unsure:


Shes probably too busy painting her house to check back with us aholes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I feel so used.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I feel so used.


Yeah, the second post in this thread sums up my attitude.

That poster is truly a wise...and handsome gentleman.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

HeatherJ said:


> Well, not quite the friendly response I was hoping for. I realize I am not at the PRO level some of you are, but I'm quick, fast and a damn good painter. I'm guaranteeing you that my hand is as steady as a surgeon which allows me to cut with the best of them.
> 
> Please remember...just because some of you paint million dollar homes that are 6000sq. feet, that you're just a different sized business. I told you in the beginning, I'm a small time painter. I've painted on my own in Minneapolis for 8 years and before that I painted on the side for 15 years in Iowa, so I'm experienced, trust me. The questions I asked, I asked them because there are some areas I don't do that often, such as, painting while construction is finishing up and I don't have a need for spraying since my business is mostly repaints. And as far as the flat vs. eggshell debate, I mostly use eggshell because again, I paint for families who want somewhat of a wipeable surface. I asked about woodwork trim because when I've done it, I paint it first and then come back over with the wall color, not as I will be doing so in my newly built house.
> 
> ...


Don't let the intro Nazis get you down they are just trying to get to know what your all about. Your like the new person on the job site gonna get some flack we are painters that like to give a good ribbing.:jester:

Welcome to PT I hope your project goes smoothly and you get it done in time..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there a good reason why I should NOT post this?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Not not at all if it is directed at the first few posts if at me here ya go, when a lot of you come off like your above somebody for not posting an intro I personally don't get it I don't think the OP did either.


Ya ever think mebbe somebody dose not want to post an intro? I did the same as the OP when I joined this forum got a very unwelcome feel, I know how painters can be so I took it whith a grain of salt. Its a free country people the OP asked for help and the first few post where of no substance at all looked to me like ridicule I'm sure the OP felt the same.


PT has some wonderful resources for PC to learn from but a lot of regular poster's here seem to come off as pretty arrogant and are pushing good people away form the whole concept of PT IE: Sharing ideas and learning form each other. She posted that she had been on her own for 8 years. To me that is a enough time as a PC to have a question posting in the right section of the forum answered in a respectful manner.


----------



## Painter Chick (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Heather, I would recommend getting all your priming done and your first coat of paint then come back when everything else is finished. You will have touch ups with New construction that you normally would not have on a regular one room paint project. I would use flat on the walls and eggshell on the walls. Flat marks so much its really hard to keep up with touch ups. Its fine for ceilings. Just brush your trim and Roll your doors use a roller with a 1/4 or smaller nap. I prefer waterbase trim paint its easier to work. I have used both but some people feel oil base is old school. 

I am not a Sw or Ben Moore fan but if you are going all white you should be fine. I like PPG Speed hide. And most recently I have been using Glidden and I am finding it is a really good product. So Good luck!

I should have said you can finish out your ceilings with two coats before they are finished, sorry! 
:yes:


----------



## Painter Chick (Mar 1, 2012)

Some people are kinda mean, I had this same feeling yesterday and thought maybe I should not be on here! When from another topic I used the word Glue over adhesive. Which may not sound professional but why correct someone for that. If you wanna fight join Fight club!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Painter Chick said:


> Some people are kinda mean, I had this same feeling yesterday and thought maybe I should not be on here! When from another topic I used the word Glue over adhesive. Which may not sound professional but why correct someone for that. If you wanna fight join Fight club!


Please don't feel that way. The glue/adhesive is a long running joke, there are plenty of them here, as well as a sense of camaraderie that often feels exclusionary to some. It's just a bunch of guys and gals trying to get along in their daily life and then come here to piss and moan, let off steam, and once in a while, share good information!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> Please don't feel that way. The glue/adhesive is a long running joke, there are plenty of them here, as well as a sense of camaraderie that often feels exclusionary to some. It's just a bunch of guys and gals trying to get along in their daily life and then come here to piss and moan, let off steam, and once in a while, share good information!



.....and eventually ask for pictures sans coconuts.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> .....and eventually ask for pictures sans coconuts.


7,615 to go!


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

daArch said:


> Is there a good reason why I should NOT post this?


 
I thought this refered to responding to a dead thread, which is always good for a laugh.

Anyway, to respond to comments above, as a new member, I see it both ways.
I think there should always be some level of respect maintained just as you would show any other human being in the "real world" (something I think gets lost "on-line"). But the HO w/ the "risers" question is a good example. I really wanted to help him out, but then thought about the guy in is area who has spent his whole life learning his trade and needs the work to support his family and here comes the HO and wants him to tell him how to do it himself. Thats not how it works in other proffesions. I dont go to my accountant and say "can you show me how to do my own taxes so I dont have to pay you"

Sometimes just not responding at all sends a clear message.

But with that said, We should be respectful to the everyone IMHO :yes:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but anyone that has been painting professionally for 8 years should know how to clean up drywall dust.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I bumped this thread as a smart ass remark due to the fact that the OP never came back and updated any advice she may have taken from this site which could of been from this thread or another thread that was searched. 

Also I am quick to welcome most everyone to the forum and my earlier comment was due to the fact that the OP felt a little funky as in not seeming to know the basics. 

PT has helped many people and many business in many ways and people need to understand that a well placed intro thread smooths the entry process.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I bumped this thread as a smart ass remark due to the fact that the OP never came back and updated any advice she may have taken from this site which could of been from this thread or another thread that was searched.
> 
> Also I am quick to welcome most everyone to the forum and my earlier comment was due to the fact that the OP felt a little funky as in not seeming to know the basics.
> 
> PT has helped many people and many business in many ways and people need to understand that a well placed intro thread smooths the entry process.


LOL! :lol: Just realized this was a dead thread


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Matthew,

for a new kid, you catch on quick. You've done these forums before, right ? :thumbup:

And now, for those that brought some issues, there are a couple of things to clear up any _possible_ ill feelings.

The Heather lass seemed to have been a drive by. I am not sure anyone here really wants too many folks who stop in, get a little of what they are looking for, and then screws. Slam bam thank you m'am. No phone call, no email, not even a text. We do best when we build a community that receives and gives back.

That's one purpose of the intro section. Let's us get to know a person a little quicker, and I think it kinda makes someone think twice about sneaking a quick one never to be seen again. 

Also, I think some may feel the introduction section is a nice courtesy, sorta like when a stranger comes into your home, and instead of going right to the refridge and the bar, stops and introduces themselves to you, the homeowner. 


As to necroposting, many subjects are of broad enough subject that they can be discussed from now until eternity, some subjects benefit from update, while others are one person asking specific information about one job. This Heather lass, besides being a drive by, will not benefit by any answers 20 months later. The job was done and over long ago.


As to paste vs glue. As with any trade, wallcovering does have specific products and techniques that have their own names. Offering up correct terminology is a way to help another communicate better. I am sorry if any one of my corrections was construed as anything less than constructive education.

Ah, can't wait to C.F. season to be over. Did the ground hog see his shadow or not?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey DaArch,

I swear to you this is the first forum I have ever joined. But with Feb being a brutally slow month, (and as my thank you count suggests), I have been spending alot of time reading past threads and have gotten a good feel of this forum and its members.

It has been like dicovering the Holy Grail of paint knowledge.

glad i joined :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

HeatherJ said:


> Well, not quite the friendly response I was hoping for. I realize I am not at the PRO level some of you are, but I'm quick, fast and a damn good painter. I'm guaranteeing you that my hand is as steady as a surgeon which allows me to cut with the best of them.
> 
> Please remember...just because some of you paint million dollar homes that are 6000sq. feet, that you're just a different sized business. I told you in the beginning, I'm a small time painter. I've painted on my own in Minneapolis for 8 years and before that I painted on the side for 15 years in Iowa, so I'm experienced, trust me. The questions I asked, I asked them because there are some areas I don't do that often, such as, painting while construction is finishing up and I don't have a need for spraying since my business is mostly repaints. And as far as the flat vs. eggshell debate, I mostly use eggshell because again, I paint for families who want somewhat of a wipeable surface. I asked about woodwork trim because when I've done it, I paint it first and then come back over with the wall color, not as I will be doing so in my newly built house.
> 
> ...


Atta girl, give it to em !:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Matthew,
> 
> for a new kid, you catch on quick. You've done these forums before, right ? :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 

Here I thought she was jumping me for correcting her:blink: I was all mready to fire off a response and continued to the end and there was your'e response. I may have been a tad more blunt but now I feel better.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Here I thought she was jumping me for correcting her:blink: I was all *mready* to fire off a response and continued to the end and there was *your'e* response. I may have been a tad more blunt but now I feel better.:yes:


speaking of blunt,

remember this post of yours?



chrisn said:


> I see spelling was not your'e best subject:whistling2:


Good, just checking your memory :whistling2:

DAMN, I didn't even see THEN how you are like to spell "your".


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

HeatherJ said:


> Well, not quite the friendly response I was hoping for. I realize I am not at the PRO level some of you are, but I'm quick, fast and a damn good painter. I'm guaranteeing you that my hand is as steady as a surgeon which allows me to cut with the best of them.
> 
> Please remember...just because some of you paint million dollar homes that are 6000sq. feet, that you're just a different sized business. I told you in the beginning, I'm a small time painter. I've painted on my own in Minneapolis for 8 years and before that I painted on the side for 15 years in Iowa, so I'm experienced, trust me. The questions I asked, I asked them because there are some areas I don't do that often, such as, painting while construction is finishing up and I don't have a need for spraying since my business is mostly repaints. And as far as the flat vs. eggshell debate, I mostly use eggshell because again, I paint for families who want somewhat of a wipeable surface. I asked about woodwork trim because when I've done it, I paint it first and then come back over with the wall color, not as I will be doing so in my newly built house.
> 
> ...


wow thats Heather in leather not in whites.


----------

